# Live in the USA? Who can you ask for help?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:*The Good Deed Foundation*: The CFIDS Association of America recently announced the existence of the Good Deed Foundation, a 501(a)(3) *nonprofit organization that provides financial assistance to persons with chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS/CFIDS). *Award applications must be completed, and notarized by the requesters and their health providers. Applications are reviewed and awards given on a quarterly basis according to need. The Good Deeds Foundation has three major programs: financial assistance to the ill/disabled ("Wishing u Well"), the encouragement of a good deed ("The Bridge of Hearts" program) and the "Fountain of Wisdom" program, where the foundation provides tuition assistance for parochial schools or private schools of any religious denomination.To request an application write: The Good Deed Foundation, Inc., 618 Anderson Circle, #211, Deerfield Beach, FL 33441. (Enclose a self-addressed, stamped envelope.)





> quote:*Clinic of Angels is a non-profit organization dedicated to providing medical treatment to less financially fortunate members of the chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS) and fibromyalgia communities throughout the world. *The goal of the Clinic of Angels is to reach out to severely financially strapped people with CFS/FM so that they may significantly improve their quality of life by receiving treatment and prescribed medications from recognized CFS/FM doctors that they cannot now afford. Board members of the Clinic of Angels validate and prioritize requests for medical treatment and negotiate with recognized medical specialists in a patient's area. The Clinic will also negotiate with mail-order pharmacies to obtain prescribed medications. For details, contact: Clinic of Angels, 5100 Burchette Road, Suite 1003, Tampa, FL 33647. Website: www.geocities.com/HotSprings/Chalet/1835/.


That info is from the following website: http://www.fmpartnership.org/FMPartnership.htm where more info on help available generally to those in difficulty can be found. (click on 'articles' in the blue left hand menu, then scroll down to Emergency Services: Where to go when you need help). It contains info on emergency assistance, financial assistance, unemployment insurance, SSDI, SSI, food, housing, utilities, medical asistance, transportation, personal support services.


----------



## JoJen (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks Susan - this is great news that I will pass on to a support group I attend and a few other forums I visit. You are a special lady!!!


----------

